# new pics i hope



## urban archeologist (Jun 30, 2007)

i tried to put pics in last post but it did't work 
 let's see if it works this way
 this will be brass butt with wire inlay work


----------



## urban archeologist (Jun 30, 2007)

lock


----------



## urban archeologist (Jun 30, 2007)

trigger guard


----------



## urban archeologist (Jun 30, 2007)

this is brass plate opposite lock


----------



## urban archeologist (Jun 30, 2007)

this mark on barrel i am told might tell maker
 i only have a cell phone camera so i hope these photos are 
 usefull

 sincerly, neil


----------



## zanes_antiques (Jul 1, 2007)

thank you


----------



## Just Dig it (Jul 2, 2007)

jesus man those things  are beautiful...i like the  fact u wanna sell them as a set they deffinatley  belong together


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Jul 5, 2007)

Hello Neil, are you not getting my pm's? I've sent a few.  Kelley


----------

